#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче ушёл в паринирвану

## Нико

Цитата из Yelena Sherpa, facebook:

Печальные новости...
Наш драгоценный Лама - величайший йогин, Е.С. Кьябдже Чатраль Сангье Дордже Ринпоче ушел в паринирвану 31декабря в возрасте 102лет. Новости об этом поступили лишь сейчас...
Он являлся совершенным Дзогчен мастером, главным держателем линии Лонгчен Ньинтиг и Дуджом Терсар. Слава о нем распространилась в Гималаях как о йогине, ведущем затворнический образ жизни, избегающем любых связей с политикой и дипломатией, высоко ценящем принцип союза воззрения и поведения. За свою жизнь Чатраль Ринпоче построил множество ретритных центров в гималайском регионе. Он активно выступал за вегетарианство и выкупил тысячи животных, выпустив их на свободу. Его признавали живой манифестацией ума Гуру Ринпоче, в частности его гневной формы - Гуру Дракпо...

----------

Бо (08.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

ОМ АХ ХУМ БАДЗРА ГУРУ ПЕМА СИДДХИ ХУМ
ОМ МАНИ ПЕДМЕ ХУМ

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ

Чатрал Ринпоче - величайший учитель школы нингма нашего времени, почитался наряду с Дуджомом Ринпоче и Дилго Кенце Ринпоче тремя величайшими учителями нингма.
Он был прямым учеником кенпо Наванг Палсанга и Вималамитрой во плоти.
Его учения о вегетарианстве были переведены на русский язык и содержатся в книге "Compassionate Life".
Чатрал Ринпоче спас миллионы рыб в Калькутте, благословив их мантрами дхарани и зародив связь с Дхармой.

----------

Нико (05.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2016)

----------


## Дордже

ОМ А У ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПЕДМА СИДДХИ ХУМ

----------


## Пема Ванчук

А еще не известно, пребывает ли он в тугдам как Къябдже Цетрул Ринпоче?

----------


## Нико

> А еще не известно, пребывает ли он в тугдам как Къябдже Цетрул Ринпоче?


Пока неизвестно. По фейсбуку, скорее всего, инфу надо искать.

----------

Пема Ванчук (05.01.2016)

----------


## Маша_ла

Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче об уходе..
https://www.facebook.com/15869672748...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/15869672748...type=3&theater

Прекрасное изображение Е.С. Чатрала Ринпоче:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Пусть Е.С. Чатрал Ринпоче вернется поскорее на благо всех существ!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Пема Ванчук

Пишут, что с 31.12 до 05.01 Ринпоче был в посмертной медитации тугдам:



> Pema Osal Ling NM Dharma Center
>  5 января · 
> 
> Another Great Nyingmapa Master H.H Chatral Rinpoche passed away on 31.12 in age of 102. Rinpoche is still in Thugdam 
> https://www.facebook.com/PemaOsalLin...type=3&theater

----------

Нико (08.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

Да, сейчас пишут из Непала, что святое тело Чатрала Ринпоче сохранят до 49 дней, чтобы люди могли получать благословения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Обращение Е.С. Дуджома Ринпоче по поводу ухода Е.С. Чатрала Ринпоче: http://www.dudjomspz.org/news/news17
В обращении Ринпоче просит тех, кто связан с традицией Ньингма, особенно, с Дуджом Тэрсар, придерживаться вегетарианской диеты хотя бы в течение 49-дневного периода.

----------

Aion (09.01.2016), Kit (09.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016), Нико (09.01.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2016)

----------


## Kit

Erik Pema Kunsang:
*Today, Chatral Rinpoche body has shrunk to the size of a child, age 2 or 3.*

Chatral Rinpoche left a testament. It says:
_
There is no reincarnation (yangsi) of me.
You need not weep for my sake.
Crying for my sake will not help.
Better than that, entrust your mind to the Dharma.
Let your actions be of help to others.
Especially, settle evenly in the continuity of the natural Great Perfection._

Those are the words he left.

(Faithfully translated by Erik Pema Kunsang).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016), Нико (09.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Erik Pema Kunsang:
> *Today, Chatral Rinpoche body has shrunk to the size of a child, age 2 or 3.*
> 
> Chatral Rinpoche left a testament. It says:
> _
> There is no reincarnation (yangsi) of me.
> You need not weep for my sake.
> Crying for my sake will not help.
> Better than that, entrust your mind to the Dharma.
> ...


Как жаль, что он не вернётся!!!!

----------

Won Soeng (25.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Настоящий учитель Дхармы.

----------

Kit (09.01.2016), Нико (09.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (09.01.2016)

----------


## Kit

> Как жаль, что он не вернётся!!!!


Он всегда будет с нами (пока мы омраченные живые существа). Так же как Гуру Рипноче, хоть и нет у него отдельной нирманакаи, но он во всех наших драгоценных Ламах!  :Wink:

----------

Нико (09.01.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Печально, что кто-то пытается на этом заработать. Взял со страницы Николая Ахмерова https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...ype=3&theater:



> Вот подлинная информация. От дочери Чатрала Ринпоче. Вкратце, не распространяйте не подписанные сообщения! Про уменьшения Тела и тд. И никто не собирает денег на связанные с Его уходом ритуалы и тд. Никто не собирает денег от Его имени. Если кто-то собирает - это ложь и обман.

----------

Kit (09.01.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (09.01.2016)

----------


## Kit

Перед тем, как ушел Его Святейшество Чатрал Ринпоче (в возрасте 103-105 лет), ученик спросил: "Как в будущем будет выглядеть восход и закат Дхармы?"

Чатрал Ринпоче ответил: "Поддерживайте и принимайте Прибежище в духовных наставниках, которые сосредотачивают свою практику в уединенных ретритах. До того, как один достигнет Пробуждения, другой должен так же уйти в уединенный ретрит, дабы сфокусироваться на своей практике под его или ее руководством. Если нет, то будет как сейчас, где все заполнено Кхенпо, что лишь попусту болтают. Такие невежды, бегающие за славой и удачей, создающие свои собственные секты, послужат причиной отвращения людей от Буддизма и приведут Буддизм к угасанию рано или поздно. Отсюда говорится, что истинная Дхарма не в монастырях, она не в книгах и не в материальном мире, но в уме. Необходимо пробудить это посредством практики и реализовать, чтобы это могло называться продолжением или сохранением Дхармы".

Его Святейшество оставил два послания, как свое последнее завещание. Он сказал: "Первое, не нужно искать моей реинкарнации после того, как я уйду. Второе, не печальтесь".

----------

Won Soeng (25.03.2016), Владимир Б (13.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.01.2016), Доня (02.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2016)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я думаю, что упадок Дхармы выражается как раз в том, что великие учителя уходят и не возвращаются в этот мир, поскольку нет достойных учеников.
Настоятели монастыря Нгор также не возвращаются. Брат Ламы Кунги, который был настоятелем монастыря Нгор также сказал, не ищите мою реинкарнацию, я не вернусь.
Это грустно. Но это наша карма. Это то, что мы заслужили. Может быть, мы когда-нибудь увидим ушедших учителей в лучших мирах. А может быть, эта жизнь - последняя, когда мы хотя бы как-то слышим, видим и как-то связаны еще с Дхармой..
Уходят такие столпы Дхармы. Ниточка, связывающая мирян с духовным миром, становится тоньше. И порвется и потеряется, если в наших сердцах не появится твердая решимость следовать Дхарме и не терять связь с Прибежищем даже ценой жизни.
Будем молиться о своей связи с Дхармой и о процветании Дхармы, несмотря на препятствия в виде хорошей жизни, как ни странно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.01.2016), Говинда (20.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Erik Pema Kunsang:
> * Chatral Rinpoche body has shrunk to the size of a child, age 2 or 3.*


ссылка есть?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Owing to circumstances that, presently, a situation has occurred in which reports that are unfactual, and do not have the name of who wrote them, have come to spread all over the internet, [we must state that] we are not even familiar with the person who is giving the reports, without even the name of who wrote them, saying that His Holiness Jadrël (Chatral) Rinpoché's *remains have shrunken; nor are these reports true*.

(из письма дочери Ринпоче)

http://www.dharmawheel.net/viewtopic...&hilit=chatral

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (14.01.2016)

----------


## Тимофей:)

> Цитата из Yelena Sherpa, facebook:
> 
> Печальные новости...
> Наш драгоценный Лама - величайший йогин, Е.С. Кьябдже Чатраль Сангье Дордже Ринпоче ушел в паринирвану 31декабря в возрасте 102лет. Новости об этом поступили лишь сейчас...
> Он являлся совершенным Дзогчен мастером, главным держателем линии Лонгчен Ньинтиг и Дуджом Терсар. Слава о нем распространилась в Гималаях как о йогине, ведущем затворнический образ жизни, избегающем любых связей с политикой и дипломатией, высоко ценящем принцип союза воззрения и поведения. За свою жизнь Чатраль Ринпоче построил множество ретритных центров в гималайском регионе. Он активно выступал за вегетарианство и выкупил тысячи животных, выпустив их на свободу. Его признавали живой манифестацией ума Гуру Ринпоче, в частности его гневной формы - Гуру Дракпо...


А почему печальная новость?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А почему печальная новость?


Люди печалятся. Потому что не знают, как не печалиться. 

Квансеум Босаль, пусть ум каждого существа широко распахнется к Дхарме!

----------


## Тимофей:)

> Люди печалятся. Потому что не знают, как не печалиться. 
> 
> Квансеум Босаль, пусть ум каждого существа широко распахнется к Дхарме!


Согласен. :Kiss:

----------

